# denia campsite



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi all
can anyone recommend any campsites near to Denia, going down in 
march via santander. not been that far south in the van, so we are 
loooking for a reasonably priced site in that area, for about 3 weeks.

thanks june


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Not sure this is too helpful as its not denia!

But we stayed in Javea for 5 nights a few weeks ago, Javea is just along the coast from Denia. We stayed in Camping Javea. It was very convenient for a motorhome as you can walk to all of the places of interest, the old town, the market, the port etc. We liked it. It was reasonably cheap courtesy of our ACSI card - if you do not have one of these, they are a must for off season camping as they save you a fortune. We also hired a car for a day to go on some of the tiny Spanish roads into the mountains, and the car hire place is also a short walk from Camping Javea. www.camping-javea.com

Note, Jave is also known as Xabia (in Valencian) - this confused us for a while!

Jeff O


----------



## didi (Oct 10, 2005)

*Denia campsite*

Hi,
We`ve stayed at Camping Los Pinos in the Rosas district. It`s near the beach and one can stroll into town. From Denia town centre follow signs for Javier, run alongside the port and there is a left fork for Las Rosas. 
Approach is fairly narrow but possible for most outfits. Try website www.lospinosdenia.com for photos of site, or google `Denia Spain` for maps and info.
Didi.


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Kiko Park at Oliva is nice - right next to beach and with good but expensive restaurant.

If you have the ACSI card it is only about 12 Euros a night.

Brian


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
thanks jeff and didi, both sites seem ideal. jeff where do we get this ACSI thingy.
june


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

To get an Acsi card you need to buy the book which comes with a card. The 2009 edition is now available.

You get it from:

www.vicariousbooks.co.uk

who are the UK agents.

Its not much good for the UK, there are only 3 sites! But there are quite a lot in France and Spain, and the charges are 11,13 or 15 euros per night for 2 adults, the outfit, electricity and a dog! We stayed at one site having paid 14 euros (its gone up for 2009) and discovered an engish van who had paid 31 euros per night at the same place!

Jeff O


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

We stayed at Camping Los Pinnos last Jan-Feb and found it very good with friendly helpful staff who speak English. Nice town which is a 3k walk along the sea wall or 1 Euro on the bus. We are returning Jan 09. for 6 weeks. Cost is 10.5 Euros per night. Sat Nav is N38deg 49.779' E000deg 08.799'

Sgt411


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi tomnjune,

My username will probably suggest to you that I am going to be biased, and I am!

I think you will find Javea to be much more interesting than Denia. It is essentially 3 different places. The old town with its narrow winding streets and old fortified church, the port which has a very active fishing industry and the Arenal, beach and restaurants.

As I have a house there I have never actually stayed on either of the campsites there. As well as Camping Javea there is also El Naranjal which is near the Parador and from there you can take an easy walk to the Arenal with the beach, varied restaurants from the cheap and cheerful, Scallops, an English operation which does good food at very reasonable prices including free bottle of wine for each diner, to Los Remos, very good but also expensive. There are also many bars on the front with free wi-fi. The port is worth a visit at around 4.30pm when the fish are being landed and you can buy different varieties of fish immediately after it is landed.

To visit the old town you can park your motorhome on the road adjacent to the car park behind Mercadona on the main road in. Parking at the port is no problem usually, just get as close as possible to the quay.

A very good market is held at Moraira a few miles away on Fridays, you will find fresh produce to be much cheaper there than in the supermarkets, and better quality.

Have a great time!

Regards,

Mike


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi again

ACSI card should be winging its way over. brilliant info off you all.
Moraira sounds really nice, if we dont camp there will definately visit.

june


----------

